# Bought a Gorilla today...



## OconeeJim (Sep 1, 2006)

...sucker is heavy!  But, I do like the looks of it, and its heft...it is stout!  Anyone got one...this is the Pro Magnum model, I wanted a little more room on board...need that at my age!!!


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Sep 1, 2006)

*This was lighter - a fixed stand*



OconeeJim said:


> ...sucker is heavy!  But, I do like the looks of it, and its heft...it is stout!  Anyone got one...this is the Pro Magnum model, I wanted a little more room on board...need that at my age!!!




I bought 2 of these this year and will be hanging them this weekend after the storm passes by

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=loggy+bayou&noImage=0

I like the strap on top and bottom, keeps the stand from shifting to the side due to two contact points


Good luck with your stand


----------



## OconeeJim (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm going to practice with it tomorrow....got a great buy I think:

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=277892


----------

